# Zapco c2k 2.5X ebay



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

This is not mine but I think is a good deal for somebody looking for a BNI SQ 4 channel amp.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZAPCO-C2K-2...9412147?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item25693d41b3


----------

